# Euskera: Nos vemos



## Susan2008

Kaixo!

¿Cómo se dice en euskera la expresión "nos vemos" (despedida)? Más que nada me interesa la forma más común y ajustada a "nos vemos".

Eskerrik asko


----------



## jazyk

Some options:
Ikusi arte/Gero arte/Ongi pasa.


----------



## Agró

Hola, la forma més ajustada seria _ikusi arte_. Les altres també són bones, però no s'ajusten tant: _gero arte_ (fins després), _ongi pasa_ (pasa-ho bé, que vagi bé).


----------



## Susan2008

eskerrik asko, _los dos_!!

ikusi arte!!


----------



## Mitsuko93

También se puede decir_ hurrengora arte_, que sería "hasta la próxima".


----------

